# Wallmart Dehydrated Foods, Any of you try this stuff yet?



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Wallmart Dehydrated Foods, Any of you try this stuff yet? Price is pretty good, was wondering about quility?
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Augason-Farms-Butter-Powder-36-oz/21777160


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Augason Farms in more than just a Walmart product. I have been buying their 30-day buckets for a while now direct from AF. They used to be cheaper at Walmart then direct from AF but now it is the other way around thanks to sales tax. $108 shipped per bucket is what I paid last time around. The food is good (not great or amazing). But I can take care of that with some seasonings and other preps. I have been searching for a while to find something that is better for a similar price, just haven't been successful yet.

http://www.augasonfarms.com/


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

ty Sentry,think Im going to order some next week. Should be here by the 21st just in case LOL


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I just ordered some of AF's gluten free 'everyday' sized cans to taste test. Hopefully they are as good Thrive and Honeyville. My DH wants to get a few of their 30 day buckets for bugging out since they come with a filter water bottle.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Keep us posted on what y'all think about the products..

I just wish sams club would put it on their shelves. I would rather buy it like that... Don't know why.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

DJgang said:


> I just wish sams club would put it on their shelves. I would rather buy it like that... Don't know why.


I'm the same way. I keep thinking that one of these days they'll do that, as our 'market' gets bigger.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Cool! I didn't know we could buy stuff like this from Walmart


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

valannb22 said:


> Cool! I didn't know we could buy stuff like this from Walmart


Well, only on website.

It sure would be nice to just grab a can here and there when you had to go into the hell hole....


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't care for Walmart but I like the product a lot. that is one nice price as well. GB


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I noticed Walmart has the 30 day of 'everyday sized-cans' supply pack for $25 less than AF's website. That is AFTER shipping and tax.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hmm, wonder if it would be included in the free ship to store option? Could save even more


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

valannb22 said:


> Hmm, wonder if it would be included in the free ship to store option? Could save even more


When I checked last night it showed free shipping on orders over $45 with the 'home free' shipping option.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah thats why Im going to get it there, no shipping. I too wish they had it in the stores. My gun store sells Wise food stuff, but its a bit to plunk down at a time, $100 or more. $10-$20 every other week wouldnt be so bad.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

biobacon said:


> Yeah thats why Im going to get it there, no shipping. I too wish they had it in the stores. My gun store sells Wise food stuff, but its a bit to plunk down at a time, $100 or more. $10-$20 every other week wouldnt be so bad.


I watch ebay for Wise foods. Sometimes their dealers will have overstock and will sell through ebay for cheap. I got a 56 serving entree only bucket for $39.99 and free shipping. They are fresh from 2011 and 2012. Considering Costco had the 25 serving boxes of Mountain House for that price this summer I think I got a deal.

Have you gotten your free sample of Wise through their website yet? One 4-servings pouch 100% free.

If you have family near by you could sign up for extra samples to be sent to their addresses under the name of your spouse or kids. I do this with other samples. I have them sent to our address under my DH's name and to my parents' address under my name. I always try a month or two later to have more samples sent under the kids' names.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Ty hadnt thought of that


----------



## shadowrider (Mar 13, 2010)

The butter powder is good mixed with a little honey and spread on homemade bread.
I'm crazy about the pancake mix.
Go to Walmart.com to check if your local store stocks any of this. One in our area does.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Ya know, those prices really aren't that bad.........

They got a one month box, looks like a little bit of everything, you could try out some stuff and see what you like... I think you pay more for put together meals, rather than just getting individual items. 

I'm interested in that Morning Moos. We are all the time running out of milk...if I could sneak that in...

I've been looking at Legency foods as well. I like to the no preservatives, no MSG with that company.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

DJgang said:


> Ya know, those prices really aren't that bad.........
> 
> They got a one month box, looks like a little bit of everything, you could try out some stuff and see what you like... I think you pay more for put together meals, rather than just getting individual items.
> 
> ...


Legacy offers samples. I think you just pay shipping which is less than $5.

The one month box from AF is a good price at Walmart. But if you are unsure of specific foods in the box the same size cans are under $10 direct from AF. Just ordered 6 cans of various gluten free items to try.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Grimm said:


> I watch ebay for Wise foods. Sometimes their dealers will have overstock and will sell through ebay for cheap. I got a 56 serving entree only bucket for $39.99 and free shipping. They are fresh from 2011 and 2012. Considering Costco had the 25 serving boxes of Mountain House for that price this summer I think I got a deal.
> 
> Have you gotten your free sample of Wise through their website yet? One 4-servings pouch 100% free.
> 
> If you have family near by you could sign up for extra samples to be sent to their addresses under the name of your spouse or kids. I do this with other samples. I have them sent to our address under my DH's name and to my parents' address under my name. I always try a month or two later to have more samples sent under the kids' names.


Oooh , that's some good thinkin , I like the cut of your jib.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Lookie, lookie...

Right now you can get that one month everyday cans supply for 99.00 at Sams club website!

http://www.samsclub.com:80/sams/aug...kit-30-day-1-person/prod3111476.ip?navAction=

It's 174.00 on walmart and even higher on augason farms site.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The 30 day pails are on sale at Overstock.com for $69 with free shipping. That's $35-40 or so off per bucket. Each container includes just under 2,000 calories a day for 1 person to last 30 days (or in their words a family of 4 for a week), also includes water filters and heating elements. I just ordered 4 more buckets.

http://www.overstock.com

You have to search for it because it will not link for some reason.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> The 30 day pails are on sale at Overstock.com for $69 with free shipping. That's $35-40 or so off per bucket. Each container includes just under 2,000 calories a day for 1 person to last 30 days (or in their words a family of 4 for a week), also includes water filters and heating elements. I just ordered 4 more buckets.
> 
> http://www.overstock.com
> 
> You have to search for it because it will not link for some reason.


Nice find! thanks!

I also wonder if the reason it won't link is because of sites like camelcamelcamel.com I just learned of that site the other day from a buddy at work... you can take a URL from amazon and put in there and hit search, and if it's in their database, they'll show you all the known price point changes on that item and when they happened.

If overstock is blocking direct links into items, they can prevent companies that do data mining and things like price checking.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> The 30 day pails are on sale at Overstock.com for $69 with free shipping. That's $35-40 or so off per bucket. Each container includes just under 2,000 calories a day for 1 person to last 30 days (or in their words a family of 4 for a week), also includes water filters and heating elements. I just ordered 4 more buckets.
> 
> http://www.overstock.com
> 
> You have to search for it because it will not link for some reason.


Yep, nice!

I'm about to buy two of those. Free shipping too!

One can go with hubby to work....


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just an FYI that the 4 buckets I bought just arrived yesterday individually packaged in cardboard boxes. They have some heft to them and are now stacked up with my other Augason Farms buckets in the man cave. That's another 15 days worth of food in my preps. Woo Hoo!

On a sad note the buckets are now at $89 each.  I should have bought more. Maybe after 12/21/12 they will come back down again.


----------



## MikeysMama (Nov 21, 2012)

Grimm said:


> I watch ebay for Wise foods. Sometimes their dealers will have overstock and will sell through ebay for cheap. I got a 56 serving entree only bucket for $39.99 and free shipping. They are fresh from 2011 and 2012. Considering Costco had the 25 serving boxes of Mountain House for that price this summer I think I got a deal.
> 
> Have you gotten your free sample of Wise through their website yet? One 4-servings pouch 100% free.
> 
> If you have family near by you could sign up for extra samples to be sent to their addresses under the name of your spouse or kids. I do this with other samples. I have them sent to our address under my DH's name and to my parents' address under my name. I always try a month or two later to have more samples sent under the kids' names.


Is Grimm a couponer by chance?! A girl after my own heart.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

MikeysMama said:


> Is Grimm a couponer by chance?! A girl after my own heart.


Not an extreme couponer but I do use coupons for 75% of our purchases.


----------



## MikeysMama (Nov 21, 2012)

you must have an awesome stock-pile


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

It's back on, sort of. Now you can get the 30 day buckets for $76 shipped via this link.

http://www.slickguns.com/product/au...mergency-pail-8099-after-coupon-free-shipping


----------

